# locating coyotes



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I must not be able to howl correctly on the howl tubes. Is there anything else out there that can locate yotes? I've heard air horns work well. Do you folks use something else but howl tubes/calls?


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Watch a couple videos and practice. Howling can be great fun this time of year. I went hunting with a friend about a month ago. The coyotes were howling and barking all around us. I barked and howled one in. I pissed him off too, he was sounding aggressive with his barks and I just kept giving it right back to him. He was raking kicking the ground and barking back at me, I wouldnt let him get a word in edgewise and kept after it. I got him to about 40 yards and my calling buddy missed the shot. To his defense it was really dark and there was a low tree in his scope and might have hit a branch. We could have really used a spotlight, last stand of the day. We had about 5 minutes of shooting light, and he showed at about the 8 minute mark. I couldnt see him at all and I was 5' from the shooter. It was fun.

A siren can also get them going.


----------

